# Dropdown aus DB füllen und abhängig weiteres Dropdown anzeigen



## boertizwei (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

über mehrere Suchen nach "formular füllen datenbank" oder ähnlichem bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden, daher schildere ich mein Problem erst mal hier. Mir würden (erstmal) auch Ideen reichen.

Ich möchte ein Archiv von Presseartikeln aufbauen. Auf der Seite, bei der man die Artikel nachlesen können soll, soll man über ein Dropdown das Jahr auswählen können. Nach Auswahl des Jahres soll sich ein weiteres Dropdown automatisch mit den verfügbaren Artikeln dieses Jahres füllen.

Problem bei der Sache ist, dass die Artikel in einer MySQL-Datenbank gespeichert sind und diese Datenbank von mehreren Personen befüllt wird, ich also vorher nicht weiss, wieviele Artikel nun drin sind.

Das Befüllen des zweiten Dropdowns abhängig vom ersten wird wohl über Javascript möglich sein (!?), aber wie bekomme ich es hin, über die PHP-Datenbankabfragen die Artikel dem Javascript bekannt zu machen?


Danke Boerti


----------



## Gottox (22. Januar 2004)

```
$minjahr = 1990;
$maxjahr = 2004;
$x = -1;
echo '<select name="jahr">';
while(++$x < $maxjahr - $minjahr)
{
echo '<option>'.($x+ $minjahr).'</option>';
}
echo '</select>';

if($_POST['jahr'])
{
echo '<select name="art">';
$artikel_res = mysql_query('SQL-Query');
while($artikel = mysql_fetch_assoc($artikel_res))
{
echo '<option>'.$artikel['name'].'</option>'
}
echo '</select>';
}
```

Ist natürlich nur ein entwurf und müsste noch angepasst werden...
Und wie immer: Keine Garantie das es funktioniert...


----------



## boertizwei (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

prima, gleich ein bisschen Code mit dabei  . Habs auch schon getestet und vom Grundprinzip zeigt er schon das richtige an. Muss halt noch ein bisschen Feinarbeit leisten wie z.B. das er kein zweites Dropdown anzeigt, wenn er bei der DB-Abfrage des ausgewählten Jahres keinen Eintrag findet.



Bye
Boerti


----------

